# First Snake- Irian jaya Carpet Python or Cali King Snake?



## Breakspear (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi there

I am completely new to exotic pet care, i have been interested in owning snakes for a few years now but have waited, until recently my misses got a chance to hold a few snakes (a couple of corns and a ball python i think) at a local reptile centre. She also now realises how fascinating they are and is happy for me to get one.

I am looking at every single bit of information i can get my hands on for both Irian jaya Carpet Python and the Cali king snake as well as general first time snake owner advice as well.

This thread on Irian jaya Carpet Python ive seen people recommend a few times and have read through this as well as others. Carpet Python Care

This thread on Cali king snakes i have seen simular advice to this also.
http://www.************.co.uk/Common_king_snakes_care_sheet.htm

I am looking at getting one from hatchling age around November/ December (providing they are about if not i will wait).

I do not have a viv or any decor so am open to suggestions on what people use for the appropriate breeds.

I know there are threads on both these breeds of snakes seperately for first time snake owners but i am in two minds about which one to get (getting both isnt an option due to lack of room/ misses :whistling2.

If there is any other information i may have missed feel free to cover it in this thread.

Regards
Jason


----------



## snakesandscales (Oct 6, 2009)

Breakspear said:


> Hi there
> 
> I am completely new to exotic pet care, i have been interested in owning snakes for a few years now but have waited, until recently my misses got a chance to hold a few snakes (a couple of corns and a ball python i think) at a local reptile centre. She also now realises how fascinating they are and is happy for me to get one.
> 
> ...


Its personal preference IMO.

The cali would be much easier to keep as it doesn't need as much space once it matures, whereas the python would need PLENTY of room once it reaches a decent length/weight.


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

I'd go for whichever you prefer!

I'm biased as I own a Kingsnake, but I think they're great. Very active, inquisitive and great to handle. Hatchlings are known to be a little fiesty and flighty but I never had that problem with mine, in fact I've not been bitten once (YET!).
:2thumb:


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

I think its really up to you, the main thing i consider when getting a first snake is size and temprement, both of those snakes are known to be nippy as babies but both grow out of it, so next is size and whether or not you can provide either with its adult enclosure


----------



## Paul12345678 (Aug 21, 2012)

Id go for the kingsnake,dont need as much space,easy to maintain and i would say in my experience fairly good begginer snakes


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

I don't have an Irian jaya, but do have a coastal carpet and a cali king. Both of these are lovely snakes and in my case, they are both great to handle. You need to keep in mind that it is very likely that they will have very strong feeding responses. I like this about them, but if you are a bit nervous, it can make you jump a bit!

King snakes generally have a lot going for them. They are attractive snakes, which are very inquisitive. Carpet pythons are also very active as a rule. Neither is particularly difficult to look after, but you should provide both with plenty of room, as they are reasonably large as adults and pretty active.


----------



## pk93 (Jan 26, 2010)

Both are great choices, go and handle a few. The carpets i have handled have been quite flighty to start with but calm down nicely.


PK


----------



## Breakspear (Aug 28, 2012)

HerpHunter63 said:


> Its personal preference IMO.
> 
> The cali would be much easier to keep as it doesn't need as much space once it matures, whereas the python would need PLENTY of room once it reaches a decent length/weight.


Ok well whichever snake i would get i would make sure i could house it upto its maximum (approx) size with about a ft in excess jic.



ChazzieJo said:


> I'd go for whichever you prefer!


:2wallbang: as ive said i cant chose between them 



herper147 said:


> I think its really up to you, the main thing i consider when getting a first snake is size and temprement, both of those snakes are known to be nippy as babies but both grow out of it, so next is size and whether or not you can provide either with its adult enclosure


Again: Ok well whichever snake i would get i would make sure i could house it upto its maximum (approx) size with about a ft in excess jic.



Paul12345678 said:


> Id go for the kingsnake,dont need as much space,easy to maintain and i would say in my experience fairly good begginer snakes


Thank i will bear that in mind, the king snake was what i first was looking at getting but as i was looking through what snakes people are selling see a couple of carpet pythons and caught my interest.



Jeffers3 said:


> I don't have an Irian jaya, but do have a coastal carpet and a cali king. Both of these are lovely snakes and in my case, they are both great to handle. You need to keep in mind that it is very likely that they will have very strong feeding responses. I like this about them, but if you are a bit nervous, it can make you jump a bit!
> 
> King snakes generally have a lot going for them. They are attractive snakes, which are very inquisitive. Carpet pythons are also very active as a rule. Neither is particularly difficult to look after, but you should provide both with plenty of room, as they are reasonably large as adults and pretty active.


Yea ive seen as many videos as i can about each snake and have noticed that about the carpet Python which i agree i like them :razz:
Yea ive got that in mind that i will need space for them as they grow.



pk93 said:


> Both are great choices, go and handle a few. The carpets i have handled have been quite flighty to start with but calm down nicely.
> 
> 
> PK


Sounds like a plan, any ideas as to where i could do this?
I live in Lincoln, but work in Watford, there is a local reptile shop to where i live but havent had chance to go there yet.

Thanks for all who have posted also :2thumb:


----------



## pk93 (Jan 26, 2010)

Well as you are in Lincoln i suggest a nice road trip to either Blue lizard reptiles just outside Sheffield or a trip to Nottingham reptile centre.

I recently bought a baby boa from NRC and he is great at letting you handle a few, generally has a fair few carpets, i handled a iran jaya there, also he has a few larger carpets.

London has a fair few, not sure about Watford though.

Both have websites that i mentioned.


PK


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

pk93 said:


> Well as you are in Lincoln i suggest a nice road trip to either Blue lizard reptiles just outside Sheffield or a trip to Nottingham reptile centre.
> 
> I recently bought a baby boa from NRC and he is great at letting you handle a few, generally has a fair few carpets, i handled a iran jaya there, also he has a few larger carpets.
> 
> ...


This is a good idea - visit as many as possible.

Also, it's not that far from Lincoln to Doncaster. The show is only a few weeks away. There should be plenty of each available. You will also be able to talk to the breeders - and the prices should be competitive.


----------



## Breakspear (Aug 28, 2012)

pk93 said:


> Well as you are in Lincoln i suggest a nice road trip to either Blue lizard reptiles just outside Sheffield or a trip to Nottingham reptile centre.
> 
> I recently bought a baby boa from NRC and he is great at letting you handle a few, generally has a fair few carpets, i handled a iran jaya there, also he has a few larger carpets.
> 
> ...


Funnily enough i have come across blue lizard reptiles online whilst researching where to get food from.
I may have to have a trip there soon (doing my misses head in keep talking about snakes :whistling2

Think ive also heard the nottingham reptile centre mentioned on here before also, both are about an hour away from me in Lincoln so may have to make a trip to them soon


----------



## Breakspear (Aug 28, 2012)

Jeffers3 said:


> This is a good idea - visit as many as possible.
> 
> Also, it's not that far from Lincoln to Doncaster. The show is only a few weeks away. There should be plenty of each available. You will also be able to talk to the breeders - and the prices should be competitive.


When is the Doncaster show?
Have searched for it but could'nt find a date?
Are there anyother shows nearer november/ december at all?

Regards

Jason


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

Also, unless you've invented a teleporter, you must go past a load of reptile shops travelling between Lincoln and Watford. Depending on your route, you could easily pop into Ameyzoo (Bovingdon), Wrigglies (Dunstable and Millbrook), Japanese Koi Co (Henlow), Petzotix (Bedford), Northampton Reptile Centre (Bletchley and Northampton), Creepy Crawlies (Wellingborough), Cambridge Reptiles (Hardwick) and last, but not least, my local shop, Forest Floor Reptiles (Rushden).


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

Breakspear said:


> When is the Doncaster show?
> Have searched for it but could'nt find a date?
> Are there anyother shows nearer november/ december at all?
> 
> ...


Have a look at:

Reptile Shows & Breeder Meetings - Reptile Forums


----------



## n3crophile (Dec 14, 2009)

welcome to snakeworld, i'm slightly biased but i would recommend going for the kingsnake. however, i'm sure you'll still want the irian jaya after a few weeks, so watch out for that as they are very moreish. 

i only have the one king, though there's a few other serpents i would grab instantly if it was possible  

never handled a carpet but can say that kings are very nice to handle, good luck finding one that isnt a spawn of satan


----------



## Breakspear (Aug 28, 2012)

Jeffers3 said:


> Have a look at:
> 
> Reptile Shows & Breeder Meetings - Reptile Forums


Thanks for that, this may be a stupid question but do people sell viva and/ or set up kits at shows?

Regards
Jason


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi Jason,

You will be able to get everything you need at Donny, generally at slightly lower prices than you will get at a reptile shop as there are often discounts. :no1:

If you do decide on an Irian Jaya carpet, it should not get too big as they are one of the smallest. My mate had a couple of true IJ's, one was under 4 feet and the other was under 5 feet. They also like to climb (well mine does, it spends almost half its time climbing and will often 'perch' for hours) : victory: so it's useful to have a viv for full grown that are at least two feet high as this is nice to see.

I have had 4 carpets of different types (3 with Jag gene in them) and only 2 of them have ever tagged me, and only then a couple of times before they calmed right down and have not bothered since. They can be nippy, but most calm down quickly enough, and it does not really hurt being bit by the youngsters. I keep my youngsters in a 12"x12" exo cube on the bookcase next to my chair, and they seem to be fine in these as it gives them a good area to move around in if you put branches in. It also gets them used to seeing you around, mine tend to come out to have a look at me on a fairly regular basis! Rub's are easier and cheaper, but not so good to look at.

Good luck with whichever you decide on :2thumb:


----------



## Breakspear (Aug 28, 2012)

Janine00 said:


> Hi Jason,
> 
> You will be able to get everything you need at Donny, generally at slightly lower prices than you will get at a reptile shop as there are often discounts. :no1:
> 
> ...


Awesome thanks for that, i have to admit i am swaying towards the carpet python partly because of the reason they like to climb, they seem to utilise the space available to them in a viv :2thumb:

Yea im going to get a viv not a rub as its going to be going in my living room.
But i think i may leave it to whatever snake i fall in love with at the doncaster show :lol:

If i manage to get a hatchling i will get a small viv and maybe their lifetime viv at the same time 

Sounds like a brill place to start out into exotic pets though :2thumb:

Thanks again
Jason


----------



## pk93 (Jan 26, 2010)

Breakspear said:


> Awesome thanks for that, i have to admit i am swaying towards the carpet python partly because of the reason they like to climb, they seem to utilise the space available to them in a viv :2thumb:
> 
> Yea im going to get a viv not a rub as its going to be going in my living room.
> But i think i may leave it to whatever snake i fall in love with at the doncaster show :lol:
> ...


Make sure its a researched one, and you know how to keep it. : victory:

PK


----------



## Breakspear (Aug 28, 2012)

pk93 said:


> Make sure its a researched one, and you know how to keep it. : victory:
> 
> PK


Yep agree completely which is why I am researching both breeds as well as asking people with experience with these breeds for their advice and experiences.

Regards
Jason


----------



## Nikkeh (Jun 26, 2010)

I keep Carpets and i adore them, my favourite snake by far. 

As others have said they like height, they love to roam around and are very inquisitive, if you get yourself a hatchling they can be abit nippy, but regular handling will tame them down fine. 

This is my adult female pure IJ, she's luurvvly :flrt:










Here's a pic of her size, the viv floor is 2 foot deep to give you an idea.


----------



## Breakspear (Aug 28, 2012)

Nikkeh said:


> I keep Carpets and i adore them, my favourite snake by far.
> 
> As others have said they like height, they love to roam around and are very inquisitive, if you get yourself a hatchling they can be abit nippy, but regular handling will tame them down fine.
> 
> ...


She's beautiful, how big is she? How old is she?


----------



## MoreliaUK (Aug 16, 2010)

Californian king without a hesitation.


----------



## Breakspear (Aug 28, 2012)

MoreliaUK said:


> Californian king without a hesitation.


Ok so I'm going to ask why?:2thumb:


----------

